# Suppressor Tax Repeal



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's hard to believe that this cost-prohibitive tax has been in place for over 70 years, but it now has a chance of being repealed. Under a new proposal, there will be no application, no tax, and buyers would be required to pass the same National Criminal Instant Background Check (NICS) as law-abiding guns owners.

Can we get an "Amen!"

Details here: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/10/nra-backs-hearing-protection-act.html


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't give it much of a chance but we can hope.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nowadays Hope is all we have.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Any chance is better than no chance. Here in Arizona I remember when they were passing petitions around at gun shows to get concealed weapons approved and everyone said there was no chance. Now its been about 21 yrs that we have had the concealed carry permit (1994), but now we dont even need a permit, though if you want one you can still get one. The permit will work in other states that recognize it and with one there is no waiting or background check.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm pre coffee this morning and it shows. Read the thread title as "suppressor sex appeal". I'll just show myself out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol ....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. That doesn't sound like any government bureau I know of.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the link isnt working for me


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

We can dream, I would love to have suppressers on all of my hunting rigs. On the off chance it got the votes it needed it would be vetoed. But in time I think it is a possibility, but it really hasn't even been talked about so it will be slow going for several years. The only thing I don't like about it, is preemption. I'm from a state that has a complete ban on suppresser and I think it is asinine, but I'm more for states rights and every time the feds butt in we take a step back. The best way to go about this is get a bill passed like this one and let the free states show that it wont have any ill effects on crime. Then as they flood the market and become common place you win over states like mine one lawsuit at a time.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

SGB, the site was down for a bit today. Should work now.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Laws only affect those that follow them. Criminals don't care and that is proven daily in DC and Chicago that are gun free. When will the politicians figure out that WE need to protect us and that criminals will get what they want and how they want right or wrong. Suppressors, guns, and pistol grip rifles that are magazine fed don't kill people, ignorant mother suckers with those do! I would get one if they repeal it. Has anyone looked into what they call a form 1 build?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glenway said:


> SGB, the site was down for a bit today. Should work now.


still getting an internal server error :smiley-confused005:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang it. Here's a different link: http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015/10/22/goodbye-200-tax-stamp-bill-introduced-to-remove-suppressors-from-nfa/


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, Short, you are correct about those in the process of obtaining a permit. The Hearing Protection Act also includes a provision to refund the $200 transfer tax to applicants who purchase a suppressor after October 22, 2015.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Glen, thanks for the info. that would be so cool if it passes


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I really hope this passes. Would be great to not pay that $200 fee. I was already planning to buy a suppressor, but I think I'll hold off for a little bit to see if this had any chance at passing. I've already contacted my Reps to tell them that I want this supported.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Jonbnks said:


> I really hope this passes. Would be great to not pay that $200 fee. I was already planning to buy a suppressor, but I think I'll hold off for a little bit to see if this had any chance at passing. I've already contacted my Reps to tell them that I want this supported.


Double check but I think the way it's written there's no point in waiting. If it passes you'd get a refund and if it doesn't you'll have the process started anyway.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

www.FightTheNoise.org/take-action


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

The Hearing Protection Act, a bill that aims to remove suppressors from the NFA, was introduced last week. What does this mean for the general public? No $200 tax stamp. No excessive wait times. No fingerprint cards, passport photos, or Chief Law Enforcement Officer signature. No NFA trusts. A simple process, just like when you purchase most firearms through a dealer. Please take 5 minutes to contact your elected officials and urge them to support The Hearing Protection Act - HR3799. You can easily do so by filling out the form at

www.fightthenoise.org/take-action


----------

